# What tools do I need to re-set TPMS fault



## DatsunZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I have just picked up my 07 3.5SE and my TPMS light flashed and stayed on a few miles after driving off the dealer lot. Have yet had time to go back.

The likely reason being: One tire/wheel was swapped with that on another new 3,5SE to take care of a scratched up wheel. 

Logically, I believe the computer on board has learnt of the 4 RF tags/signals from the 4 original tires and sudenly, one is gone and is replaced with a RF it does not know. Now, to make the computer re-learn or reset, we have to go back to the dealer due to legal reason? 

Anyone know the minimal tools and the sequence to trigger reset? Can we disconnect battery power for 30 min. to make it re-learn/re-set?

The Manual seems to indicate tire rotation needs relearning/resetting also.


----------



## IAnissantech (Oct 26, 2007)

If a new wheel/tire assembly was installed on your veh- the BCM will not recognize the new TPS (tire pressure sensor). This is why the light flashes, instead of staying on constantly. You will have to go to a Nissan dealer, where they will use the Consult2 and a TPMS activation tool to re-learn all the sensor ID's.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Tech is correct.

Also, rotation will not require resetting of any kind. 

If your light ever comes on solid (not blinking) it will likely be low tire pressure. If you have the ability to set tire pressure, you can save yourself a trip to the dealership by setting your own pressure and driving a few miles.


----------



## copternadle (Aug 2, 2009)

I ordered the same borla exhaust too, and love the way it sounds it also looks very nice. I have people asking me all the time what kind of exhaust it is because it sounds so good. I got mine from borla parts here, borla 11759 and was pleased with the price a delivery time. You should also check craigslist sometimes you can find a used set.


----------



## Johnh28650 (Aug 10, 2009)

I had my TPMS re-set when I swapped my summer and winter set at my local tire shop. they had some aftermarket TPMS tool that allowed them to do the same thing as the dealer for less than half the cost.


----------

